# my tegu's tail



## RudyRacer (Aug 28, 2011)

ok so i have a question .... my tegu when i rub down or touch his tail whre the body meets he puffes and and wants to get away ....and there is time when im holding him and his tails and he doesnt care he had never been agressive with me but when i touch his tail the bulky part he seems to throw a fit and puffes now is that normal cause is one of his defence mechanism ?? or can there be something wrong with his tail ?? i mean i have hold him before along with his tail and he is fine so i just wanna make sure if thats a normal behavior or can there be something wron with his tail bone ???


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 28, 2011)

Idk happen with my savannah. I touched he's head and neck he didn't care but his back or he's tail he would move away very quickly I guess you have to slowly gain trust before you get further lol


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 28, 2011)

_Colombians typically just don't like to be touched at the base of their tail and on what would be their thighs. Both of mine had and have issues with it but can get over it in time._


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Aug 28, 2011)

Animals don't like being touched on the tail, nothing to worry about. It doesn't matter if its a dog, cat, lizard, snake, or anything else, animals hate having their tails messed with haha


----------



## RudyRacer (Sep 1, 2011)

cool thanks guys for the info ..... and yea she is getting better about it it just random times that she does it she is super tame i will try to upload a video of me handling her it almost seems as if she is not colombian  im really happy with her/him not sure what sex he or she is


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 3, 2011)

Many of my tegus don't care to have that area touched. I would think it would be sensitive, and a target for other tegus during agresion or mating.


----------



## got10 (Sep 3, 2011)

really , would you want a giant appendage poking around the vicinity of your nether regions ? lol


----------

